# Keep it clean



## Northerner (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Aug 29, 2019)

That reminds me of the notice I saw in one loo which said "Toilet paper ONLY must be flushed" - they hadn't thought that one through either


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 29, 2019)

There was a young man from Darjeeling
Who travelled from London to Ealing
It said on the door
Don't spit on the floor
So he carefully spat on the ceiling.


----------



## C&E Guy (Sep 1, 2019)

Dogs must be carried on the escalator.

Couldn't find one anywhere.


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 1, 2019)

Caution: Wet Floor.

Must I?


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 1, 2019)

At an airport
Only step over the line to collect your bag.

I tried it and it did not work.  I still had to wait for it to come through.


----------



## C&E Guy (Sep 2, 2019)

mikeyB said:


> Caution: Wet Floor.
> 
> Must I?


 A dog saw a sign saying Wet Paint.

So it did.


----------

